

Ask HN: How do you read Hacker News? - pud

When I want to read both the article and the HN comments (and without losing my place on the HN front page), I usually resort to some mess of opening links in new tabs and end up with 25 tabs and 3 windows... There's gotta be a better UI, right? This is like Hotmail, which works for a lot of people -- but I want Gmail.
======
adrianwaj
I use my site <http://hackerbra.in>

------
aderaynal
have you tried <http://www.hnvue.com/> ?

~~~
pud
hah. awesome. thx.

